# Hello from FL



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome and ask away.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Has Doug Corbin, your bee inspector checked out your hives this year yet?


----------



## RAF (May 5, 2013)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! Has Doug Corbin, your bee inspector checked out your hives this year yet?


No but I do need to get him here. 2 of my hives have EFB which I am treating for but I would like to see his opinion of my situation.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

If you do not have his number you can call me at work and I will tell him. 352-395-4635


----------



## RAF (May 5, 2013)

Can Mr. Corbin come on a Saturday? My weekdays are VERY full this time of year... I work heat and ac


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug can only inspect on week days. You do not have to be present.


----------

